# What music do you like



## Caroline (Feb 25, 2009)

SInce no one has started a thread about music, I thought I'd start one. What does everyone like to listen to?

My music collection is rather eclectic and I have been accused of not being able to make up my mind. My music collection includes Chinese Classical, Tibetan Horn Buddhist and Gregorian Chants I also have light classics easy listening LOTS of CLiff Richard and Enya and stuff from 50's 60's and 70's. I like Il DIvo, Amici and Russell Watson is rather cute.

What does everyone else listen to?


----------



## katie (Feb 25, 2009)

Good plan Caroline 

I have a rather eclectic music taste too.  I like all sorts of rock, electronic, jazz, Hip-hop, RnB, DnB etc etc.

My favourite artist is Bjork. I love Lauryn Hill, Interpol, Kate Bush, Jeff Buckley, Hot Chip, MIA, Justice, Pink Floyd.  Just to name a few


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2009)

katie said:


> Good plan Caroline
> 
> I have a rather eclectic music taste too.  I like all sorts of rock, electronic, jazz, Hip-hop, RnB, DnB etc etc.
> 
> My favourite artist is Bjork. I love Lauryn Hill, Interpol, Kate Bush, Jeff Buckley, Hot Chip, MIA, Justice, Pink Floyd.  Just to name a few



Goodness Katie! I was just thinking about my tastes after seeing the title of the thread, then I read your list! my all-time favourite is Kate Bush. I'm absolutely dippy about her and have loved her since I was 19 (we're the same age!). As well as her, I'm a big fan of Bjork, Sinead O'Connor, Tracy Chapman, Gloria Estefan, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Eurythmics, Early Faces/Rod Stewart, Frank Zappa, ELP, Blondie, The Kinks, Tommy Emmanuel. 

As a teenager I liked Northern soul and Tamla, and also early rock 'n' roll. When I was at Uni I saw Dire Straits twice, both times as a support act, and the second time they were supporting Talking Heads, all for 50p! My favourite concert was the Kinks in 1979. I saw them in Sheffield, and they didn't come on until after midnight because they'd had to come over the Pennines from Manchester and it had been snowing heavily. They still did a full set and it was nearly 3 am when they finished - most bands wouldn't have even turned up.

The most remarkable performance ever was Tommy Emmanuel. He's an Australian guitarist and he is simply unbelievable in his guitar skills and has to be seen live.


----------



## Corrine (Feb 25, 2009)

Mine's rather eclectic too - my collection consists of pink floyd, motown, classical and some early house and garage as well as some poppy stuff like UB40, FYC.  I do tend to listen to rock type bands quite a bit tho - Coldplay, Snow Patrol, Green Day and at moment am loving Kings of Leon!


----------



## katie (Feb 25, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Goodness Katie! I was just thinking about my tastes after seeing the title of the thread, then I read your list! my all-time favourite is Kate Bush. I'm absolutely dippy about her and have loved her since I was 19 (we're the same age!). As well as her, I'm a big fan of Bjork, Sinead O'Connor, Tracy Chapman, Gloria Estefan, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Eurythmics, Early Faces/Rod Stewart, Frank Zappa, ELP, Blondie, The Kinks, Tommy Emmanuel.



Jebus Cripes.  Are you married? Let's get married...

Oops just checked your profile, you are the same age as my mum, might get a little weird 

I'm glad someone replied straight away with similar taste! I was affraid people would think i'm odd for loving Bjork and Kate Bush


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2009)

katie said:


> Jebus Cripes.  Are you married? Let's get married...
> 
> Oops just checked your profile, you are the same age as my mum, might get a little weird
> 
> I'm glad someone replied straight away with similar taste! I was affraid people would think i'm odd for loving Bjork and Kate Bush



Hmm..and you're younger than my nieces! I saw Bjork in concert in 1986, when she was in the Sugarcubes - isn't that the year you were born? Now I do feel old!!!


----------



## Lizzie (Feb 25, 2009)

Like everyone else I have a large CD collection and varied tastes. My favourites are Eels - Mark Everett the frontman is really interesting, his dad was a particle physicist  -Divine Comedy and The Gossip. Beth Ditto is amazing.

I also like some older stuff - Simon and Garfunkel, Kinks, Leonard Cohen if I am in a really depressive mood. Aretha Franklin, Nina Simone, Ray Charles.

I like Bjork too, I like people who are interesting and happy to be themselves. Music today is so samey and manufactured - blimey I feel old saying that! But it's true.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 25, 2009)

My son is very much an ABBA fan, but worries his father like mad by also liking Cliff Richards! The little feller also seems to like ABBA and goes crazy to watch the big ones DVDs and listen to the CDs!


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 25, 2009)

Just love Michael Bolton - stick a paper bag over his head and listen to his gravely soul voice. I also love the Eurythmics, Tracey Chapman, Simply Red, Phil Colins, snow patrol, kings of leon, and I love some dance music - I like to listen to it when I run it keeps me going.


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 25, 2009)

My favourite band is Logan doubt anyone will have ever heard of them, they are a Scottish Rock band

My favouite song at the moment is 'I hope you dance' by Lee Ann Womack, slightly obsessed by it, have had it on repeat for past 2 days. Saw it sung on American Idol but never heard it before then

other favouites are 
Alter Bridge, Staind, 3 Doors Down, Incubus, Razorlight, Snow Patrol, Flyleaf, greenday, coldplay, alkaline trio, athlete, creed, edwin mcain, goo goo dolls, HIM, MCR, Inme, jack johnson, keane, linkin park, lost phrophets, muse, pink, simple plan, avenged sevenfold, bullet for my valentine, daughtry, brandi carlisle,


----------



## Ikklemo (Feb 25, 2009)

My taste is rather eclectic, I love music from the 60's and really like Cliff Richard, the Monkees, the Beatles, & Manfred Mann.  Also I like some of the music of the Scissor Sisters

I also like some classical music, especially Pachelbel's Canon in D.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2009)

Ikklemo said:


> My taste is rather eclectic, I love music from the 60's and really like Cliff Richard, the Monkees, the Beatles, & Manfred Mann.  Also I like some of the music of the Scissor Sisters
> 
> I also like some classical music, especially Pachelbel's Canon in D.



A lot of Cliff fans around! I saw him in concert in 1964!!! Apparently, it was a choice of Cliff and the Shadows or the Beatles...(so my mum says, not sure if that's true!)


----------



## katie (Feb 25, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hmm..and you're younger than my nieces! I saw Bjork in concert in 1986, when she was in the Sugarcubes - isn't that the year you were born? Now I do feel old!!!



hehe.  AWESOME, I love the sugarcubes  Yep, that is indeed the year I was born.  I saw her live for the first time last year, it was so good!  Best gig ive ever been to. The african guy on her last album, toumani diabat?, was there playing the Kora for a couple of songs - soo good


----------



## katie (Feb 25, 2009)

Lizzie said:


> I also like some older stuff - Simon and Garfunkel, Kinks, Leonard Cohen if I am in a really depressive mood. Aretha Franklin, Nina Simone, Ray Charles.



I love all of these artists too



Lizzie said:


> I like Bjork too, I like people who are interesting and happy to be themselves. Music today is so samey and manufactured - blimey I feel old saying that! But it's true.



woop


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 25, 2009)

Mixed lot that I listen to. Classical music calms me down for some reason and helps me to relax. Bruce Springsteen is a big favourite at the moment. I love AC/DC. I listen to Pink Floyd, Dire Straits, Cold Chisel and things like that. There is a fair bit of French stuff in there too such as Nicolas Peyrac, Kyo, Yves Montand. I occaisionally enjoy listening to a bit of metal. Motorhead and Rammstein would be there to cover that sort of thing.

Tom H


----------



## David B (Feb 25, 2009)

I like Kinks, Bjork, Kings of Leon too. In the past year I've seen Stevie Wonder, Herbie Hancock and Level 42, so as you can see I like jazz, funk and soul (eg Earth Wind & Fire, Isley Bros, Jamiroquai). And also rock, (eg Led Zep, Cream, Man). And jazz-rock! (Weather Report, Soft Machine). And you can't beat a bit of reggae - makes you wanna dance! I could go on...


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 25, 2009)

well now, my music taste is eclectic as i love the likes of kings of leon, the killers and snow patrol. also early keane stuff. other stuff i like is kate bush, bjork, direstraits, pink floyd, the doors, jimmy hendrix, cream, ccr, RnB, house tunes, motown, classical, two tone (madness and the specials), swing and plenty more lol. i dont really hate much besides cheesy scouse house music.


----------



## Metal Man (Feb 25, 2009)

Metallica!! March 26th is coming!! Glasgow.


----------



## katie (Feb 25, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Metallica!! March 26th is coming!! Glasgow.



never would have guessed by the name  im a bit of a fan too


----------



## katie (Feb 25, 2009)

Im really confused.  how come so many people like Bjork and Kate Bush??

Anyone I meet in real life thinks im weird for being a fan of these people lol.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2009)

katie said:


> Im really confused.  how come so many people like Bjork and Kate Bush??
> 
> Anyone I meet in real life thinks im weird for being a fan of these people lol.



Perhaps we've found a link that all the scientists have been missing?!!


----------



## katie (Feb 26, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Perhaps we've found a link that all the scientists have been missing?!!



lol, maybe we should do our own study and find out.


----------



## carolyn (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi. I like to listen to Russel Watson and many classical singers however, I went to see Jane McDonald on Saturday night live and she was fabulous her voice was brill but I still like meatloaf and wet wet wet ummmmmm. When I am trying to do paperwork pan pipe music is quite relaxing. mmmm just thinking Bon Jovi sounds good too.
________
UNIVERSAL HEALTH WAREHOUSE


----------



## MarcLister (Feb 27, 2009)

Queen. Beatles. Led Zep. Elton John. Coldplay. Killers. Scissor Sisters. Katie Melua. U2. Verve. All kinds really.


----------



## Keith Harney (Mar 11, 2009)

Am I the only blues fan here?
OK I like Kate Bush too

Keith


----------



## wendyh (Mar 11, 2009)

It has to be Simply Red all the way!

Wendy


----------



## nicky_too (Mar 17, 2009)

Self proclaimed metal head!

But that's not all I like. I love Mozart, to begin with, and am a Moody Blues fan. My musical hero is called Mike Patton (great music to get rid of your guests, trust me). At the moment I'm buying more cd's that I was still missing.
I grew up with a lot of 60s stuff. My father is into Queen and Rolling Stones, my mother Cliff Richard and Everly Brothers (poor me...). But it did give me a lot to listen to!

For instance, next month my best friend and I are going to see Bob Dylan live. I mean, the man's a legend, it's a must see for me!

I guess I'd be done quicker if I told you what I will not listen to.


----------

